# Newest Best Preacher Poll



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

OK, I'm an idiot and left off at least one notably name. I promise that this is the very last poll on best preachers that I'm posting. Moderators, feel free to delete that last feeble attempt.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 19, 2009)

Still no John Weaver. Pbltz. Brother, you _best_ get familiar with him.

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Still no John Weaver. Pbltz. Brother, you _best_ get familiar with him.
> 
> Theognome



No offense intended! I don't recommend books either that I haven't read!

Could you send me a link so that I can become more familiar?


----------



## he beholds (Feb 19, 2009)

Sproul. Again.

I really think the breadth of his work is greater than that of the others, though I very much enjoy listening to Piper and Beeke, and I have very much enjoyed reading Ferguson, Duncan, and Ryken. 

Thanks for poll.2!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

You are welcome, Jessi.

Man, Piper is already rocking!


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 19, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Still no John Weaver. Pbltz. Brother, you _best_ get familiar with him.
> 
> Theognome



But honey, he did put down the Craftmeister. So we must give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Still no John Weaver. Pbltz. Brother, you _best_ get familiar with him.
> ...



To be honest, I've been in Morecraft's church and sat through a few sermons. He's good, but I don't think he's spectacular. But, then again, it is a question of whether he faithfully preaches the world. There was an occasion when he preached a sermon that I thought was doctrinally suspicious, however...

OK, I'm just miffed that JM was supposed to take me and the missus out for lunch once and stiffed us on the offer. I'm still seething over that one!


----------



## Theognome (Feb 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Still no John Weaver. Pbltz. Brother, you _best_ get familiar with him.
> ...



Here's a slew of his sermons-

SermonAudio.com - Sermons by John Weaver

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 19, 2009)

Have we not just had a poll with this question?


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 19, 2009)

The use of the word "gentlemen" to describe ALL of the men listed in the poll is a horrific stretch (in one case, anyway).


----------



## Tripel (Feb 19, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> The use of the word "gentlemen" to describe ALL of the men listed in the poll is a horrific stretch (in one case, anyway).



Why beat around the bush?


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 19, 2009)

Vote Sproul !


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 19, 2009)

Al Martin is also a popular preacher that has not been listed, In my humble opinion.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> The use of the word "gentlemen" to describe ALL of the men listed in the poll is a horrific stretch (in one case, anyway).



Just being a polite southerner. Like referring to women as "ladies" and saying "yes ma'am" and "no ma'am." Plus, showing respect to the ecclesiastical office.

But, I think I know of whom you speak and I must say I'm not just addled, but I'm Sea-Addled. 

-----Added 2/19/2009 at 04:30:16 EST-----



SolaGratia said:


> Al Martin is also a popular preacher that has not been listed, In my humble opinion.



I would agree. I once listened to a Sunday School lecture by Martin concerning "The Passion of the Christ." I agreed with Martin, and I _still _felt convicted!


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 19, 2009)

Terry Virgo said that Driscoll is a modern day Spurgeon! Thats a huge compliment. Is he right?


----------



## Poimen (Feb 19, 2009)

Tim Phillips is an idiot. 

Tim P. (aka T. Phillips aka Marrow Man) told me so.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Poimen said:


> Tim Phillips is an idiot.
> 
> Tim P. (aka T. Phillips aka Marrow Man) told me so.



Oh, I am an idiot. But was that ever in any doubt?



And never trust the word of an idiot!


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Good list, thanks.

For "preacher" I greatly admire Piper and MacArthur

For "teacher" Keller and Sproul and Beeke all stand out but Dr. Sproul seems without equal in the lifelong teaching gift in this generation.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...




I only needed to see this opening line from Pastor Weaver's bio to know that omitting him was a terrible, terrible mistake:



> Pastor John Weaver is a native of Georgia...


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 19, 2009)

Tripel said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > The use of the word "gentlemen" to describe ALL of the men listed in the poll is a horrific stretch (in one case, anyway).
> ...



I hope you're not seriously questioning, as though you don't know to whom I refer.

Driscoll is no closer to being a gentleman than my 8 year old daughter is to being my grandfather.


----------



## BertMulder (Feb 19, 2009)

You left Peter off the list....


----------



## Zenas (Feb 19, 2009)

Yesh, everyone loves the _Baptist_. How about some love for good, solid, *Presbyterian *Sproul.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 19, 2009)

*piper*


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 19, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> Terry Virgo said that Driscoll is a modern day Spurgeon! Thats a huge compliment. Is he right?



Ahhhh.....NO!!!


----------



## kalawine (Feb 19, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Still no John Weaver. Pbltz. Brother, you _best_ get familiar with him.
> 
> Theognome



John Weaver ROCKS!!!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 19, 2009)

Piper all the way!!-Just listen to him handle Romans you will be truly astonishedJust jaw dropping Truth!


----------



## KMK (Feb 19, 2009)

I have to agree about Weaver. What a preacher! Even though he is a hard-core Theonomist. I think he was friends with Rushdoony.

-----Added 2/19/2009 at 10:19:56 EST-----

The preachers I enjoy and admire are the ones who have no fear. They challenge me in faith and obedience.

When it comes to courage from the pulpit, Weaver, Morecraft III, and Mahan are the best that I have heard. (I have not heard everyone on the list)

BTW, I have heard this guy named L. teach on Romans. I don't think it qualifies as preaching, per se, but he is really good!


----------



## Broadus (Mar 7, 2009)

My votes goes to John MacArthur. I can think of no one whom God has used more to revitalize the practice of expository preaching during the past three decades.

Bill


----------

